# Pics for M6BEG TS RB25 GTST



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)




----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Thank you*

for that Nick..

Mick


----------



## beachboy (Aug 28, 2003)

Looking good  Looked even better moving.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Cheers*

Pete.    

Mick


----------



## Floyd (Dec 15, 2004)

Do I espy Mr Richard Bells handiwork in the engine bay?


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

isnt that luffys car?!?!?!?!


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

just read other thread...


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

Was my Car, Did deal on Weekend!!

Hope you enjoy it as much as i did mate!


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice car  
Looks like the batmobile


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Get yourself a new turbo inlet pipe - that is a lousy restriction with the silicone reducer right in front of the turbo.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

u had such big plans for it luffy


----------



## mjcole12 (Apr 27, 2004)

very nice m8


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

lightspeed said:


> Get yourself a new turbo inlet pipe - that is a lousy restriction with the silicone reducer right in front of the turbo.


He already has that sorted, i had a different inlet pipe on there before, but it moved the AFM which then cocked up the reading for the ECU believe it or not so he is putting it on when he gets it remapped!

I did have big plans but im passing on what knowledge i have to Mick so he can hopefully do the same! - although i cant wait to see micks car when its done!!


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

Im gettign sick of seeing people post pics of this car how dare u all taunt me with them 

Wixy, Luffy, M6Beg

NOW LISTEN STOP SELLING THIS CAR AS I DONT WANA SEE ANY MORE LOOK IVE GOT THIS NEW CAR POSTS 

Many thanks this was a caoboth rant 

P.s I love this car and it will be mine (when i win the lottery)


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Cheers*

And thank's to Luffy for parting with this great car.
Luffy i will let you know when the other car is ready and ring you for a meet and give you a blast for sure.


Mick


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow,what a car!!!!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

very nice car love those gold wheels!!!!! :smokin: 

alex


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Wow, that's got to be the cleanest R32 I've ever seen.  Very very nice.

That's a very neat garden that someone's got too, (how sad am I to notice that  ).

Well done Mick. :smokin:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

That is sooo stunning :smokin:


----------

